# Piedmont drowning??



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

A post said that someone drowned at Piedmont last week. Does anyone have anymore info on it. They said that the lake was shut down in an area looking for the poor guy.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes there was a drowning Fathers Day. I don't think they have found the man yet. Here is the article from the local news.

Neighbor Reacts To Father's Day Tragedy

"I think everybody's shocked because everybody saw him just a couple of days ago," said Cadiz resident John Taylor.

Taylor lives just a couple doors down from 32-year-old Randall Toohey and his family on Cadiz-Piedmont road in Harrison County.

Taylor said he can't believe there are crews now searching for his neighbor at nearby Lake Piedmont.

"I saw him the other day, Friday I think, he said he was going boating," said Taylor.

The Belmont County Sheriff's Department said Toohey was on a boat with his family Sunday at the lake, when his six-year old son fell in.

Sheriff Fred Thompson said Toohey jumped in to help him, and in then end, Toohey's son made it out safely, but his father went under.

"The male went under the water and hasn't been seen of since," said Thompson.

Crews spent all day Monday and all night searching the water with divers and cadaver dogs.

"Everybody's wondering why they haven't found him," said Taylor. "It seems like an awful long time."

Thompson said the search isn't easy because the water is 18 feet deep, and when the divers go under, they can only see about two feet in front of them.

He said at one time he thought an underwater camera had spotted Toohey's body, but later said he is not sure if that is what was captured on camera.

Taylor said the community is praying for the Toohey family.

"He is a real nice guy, very community oriented," said Taylor. "I think it's very commendable that he rescued his son, it's just an awful tragedy."

Thompson said the search for Toohey will begin again Monday at 7:00 a.m. at Piedmont Lake.

Natalie Pasquarella, NEWS9


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

According to what little i have heard on the local news, his son was sitting on the front of their pontoon boat and another boat passed and created a pretty good wake and knocked the boy into the lake, his dad jumped in to save him, got the boy to safety but submerged himself and didn't resurface. they have been searching for him sinceit happened on fathers day but haven't found him. they say its a difficult search because it's in 18 ft of water.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

thanks for the info. I heard that it is in the 4h camp area. I can't amagine seeing your son fall into the lake. He did his best to save his son and died trying. You have to think of him for that. I am going down Friday night and Sat. I hope they have found him for the families sake. I am a medic and I know that it can be hard to find them sometime. Even the rescuers don't sleep well until they find the person.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

as of 8am this mornin they are still looking  
are prayers goes out 2 the family.
the twister's


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

On the Wheeling News this morning they stated that they found a body in Piedmont they believe to be the missing man. It is sad that this man lost his life on a Fathers Day outing while saving his son's life. I am sure that his family needs our prayers.


----------

